# What is your current location in Pokémon Black and/or Pokémon White?



## JasonBurrows (Mar 6, 2011)

My current location is Chargestone Cave.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 6, 2011)

Starting now.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 6, 2011)

Dont got it yet... Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm about to challenge the second gym. ^^


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm about to challenge the first gym =D


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 7, 2011)

Currently at Opelucid City, ended up ditching my starter pokemon for a Sandile(K.Rool) who is now a Krookodile.

scratch that, she got my entire team. XD Dem dragons.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2011)

Under sea ruins, also this doesn't really need it's own thread -_-


----------



## easpa (Mar 7, 2011)

Spoiler



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?57553-Pok%E9mon-Black-and-White-Versions



I'm currently inside the fourth Gym. I'mma battle the Gym Trainers and grind a little bit before I battle the Gym Leader.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 7, 2011)

sigh, I don't think I have it in me for a new one, I'm hanging up my pokeballs


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> sigh, I don't think I have it in me for a new one, I'm hanging up my pokeballs



What the...?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> sigh, I don't think I have it in me for a new one, I'm hanging up my pokeballs


 
I gave up buying them a couple generations ago... they're all fun to play,  but there's a certain point where all the new ones start to seem the same...


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm at Castelia Gym.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 7, 2011)

I have just beaten the Elite 4 and I'm in 



Spoiler



N's Castle


 right now.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 8, 2011)

Just beat the second gym.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 8, 2011)

I've beaten the third gym and am training my butt off now. My stupid Panpour doesn't know any good moves which is making this quite difficult.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 8, 2011)

PaJami said:


> I've beaten the third gym and am training my butt off now. My stupid Panpour doesn't know any good moves which is making this quite difficult.


 
I suggest using a Tympole, they are much better than Panpour.

Even though their first evolution looks so derp.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 8, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> I suggest using a Tympole, they are much better than Panpour.
> 
> Even though their first evolution looks so derp.


 
Well I just taught my Panpour scald, so it may be a bit more useful afterall! But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have just beaten the Elite 4 and I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually threw me for a curveball when i got to this point
beat them in one try
same team as always
nbd


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm at Twist Mountain right now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 12, 2011)

Castelia City. I'm taking my sweet time right now.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Black City.


----------



## Zex (Mar 12, 2011)

In the mail... Hopefully arrive today. Def arrive by mon though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> Castelia City. I'm taking my sweet time right now.


 i wish i could do this.
i make it a goal to finish the new pokemon game within 24 in-game hours.  getting harder and harder with all the pointlessly trivial text that goes into the story :/


----------



## SockHead (Mar 12, 2011)

Victory Road, but I'm getting lazy and don't really want to go through it right now.. Just been breeding for shiny's.


----------



## Iober (Mar 12, 2011)

About to get my team's levels up before taking on the second gym.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 12, 2011)

Just beat the elite 4 and attempting to


Spoiler



catch Reshiram c:


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2011)

Zoroark's sexy forest training my Pokes.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 13, 2011)

I just need to beat the Elite Four again and finally face off against Champion Alder in both games, but hey, now I am taking my time as there is no rush whatsoever...

I want to handpick good moves for all six of my Pok?mon on both games that will be either one hit KO's or less than three hit KO's..


----------



## Iober (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm surprised at how fast you guys can play through this.

I can only play for a bit, if I play for to long I feel like I'm playing through to fast/not getting all i can get out of it. Meh, probably just me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2011)

The electric cave. Whatever it's called.


----------



## Iober (Mar 13, 2011)

You guys could start putting these updates in here


----------



## xAlvinX (Jun 2, 2011)

Black city


----------



## Yokie (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably on Route 7, trying to catch a Sentret.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 2, 2011)

beat the game..


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven;t played my Black game in a few days. I mainly play Heartgold, right now.

I forget what my city is called, but I'm in the gym working on getting my 4th badge.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 2, 2011)

Whatever town the second gym is. Got the game on release day and I haven't played since. Not a normal way for me to react to a Pokemon game, by just getting bored, haha.


----------

